# I smoked my first Fatty tonight



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I found on another website focused on smoking meat, people talking about smoking fatty's - everyone on the site rants and rave's about them so I thought I would give it a try.

I think I have to learn to make these smaller and maybe with a little less ingredients. This was tough to roll. This is about the size of a football.

Here is my ingredients - 
- 3 lbs. Hunters seasoned venison/pork sausage
- Red pepper, green pepper, yellow onion and baby bella mushrooms all sliced and sautéed in olive oil
- One package of shredded hash browns fried in butter
- 3 Pepper Cheese: Monterey Jack& Cheddar Cheeses with Chipotle, Habanero and Jalapeno Peppers.
- Wrap the fatty in bacon

On wax paper sprayed with Pam, lay out your sausage and spread out evenly to about ¼", mine was about ¾". Then layer your choice of ingredients, just about anything will work. Then take one end of the wax paper and roll the meat and toppings while separating the paper from the meat mixture. Then set the meat mixture on a square piece of tinfoil in your smoker at 225 degrees with your choice of smoking chips. About approximately half way through cooking gently roll the fatty to its other side on the rack. When the inside of the meat mixture reaches 160 degrees it is ready to remove, slice and serve.

Now I am officially hooked, fattys are good stuff !!! 160 degree's hit at 3 hours, I was surprised. This is a definite make again and many times with different styles of seasoned sausage along with different ingredient combinations. I am really looking forward to trying one that focuses on breakfast with scrambled eggs, hash browns and bacon. My mind is spinning with endless possibility's&#8230;.. the next time they will be a pound to a pound and a half a piece. I did not dare roll this one; too large to roll.

Here is the finished product - By the way, the beer can is ONLY in the picture as a prop to give you an idea of this Fattys size !!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

That looks awesome. Nice work. I had never heard of doing that before. Man, you got me drooling now.


----------



## kirkp (Aug 7, 2006)

But what's a fatty?

Kirk


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm there...gonna give this a try


----------

